# LOTM - September 2019 (ChadStokes)



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

We are now accepting nominations for September 2019 LOTM!

Go ahead and nominate one member journal that has caught your eye!

When nominating, please link to both the member's lawn journal and the one photo that you want to appear below.

Photo submissions must be current (taken within the last month), nominees must not have won LOTM within the last 12 months, and self nominations are not permitted.

September 2019 Nominations:

1) @Harts - Harts' 2019 Journal


2) @HungrySoutherner - HungrySoutherner bad science Lawn Journal


3) @ChadStokes - ChadStokes - 2019 Bewitched Lawn Reno Journal (v2.0)


4) @ronjon84790 - Ronjon84790 Journal


5) @Thor865 - Thor's 2019 Lawn Journal


6) @JDgreen18 - JDGreen18 Journal


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

I nominate Harts:

Harts' 2019 Journal


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

I nominate:
HungrySoutherner bad science Lawn Journal


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

I'm nominating @ChadStokes. He went through a lot on his renovation last year, but he managed to grow a beautiful KBG lawn through serious hard work.



https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=8175


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Pumped to see the competition this month!!!


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Sinclair said:


> I nominate Harts:
> 
> Harts' 2019 Journal


Love the Double Dark green!


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I'm going to nominate @ronjon84790's journal. This guy is growing cool season grass in 100°F+ weather. It would be a struggle just to keep it alive, yet he keeps it looking good!

Ronjon84790 Journal


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Man these Cool Season guys are dominating LOTM in the summer!!! Wow!!!


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

I nominate @Thor865

Journal: Thor865's Journal

Image:


Thor has put it some work and Man!!! Them double wides in the front are always looking immaculate!!!


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

@Two9tene thanks brother


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Thor865 said:


> @Two9tene thanks brother


 No worries!


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Needs to be a warm season/cool season LOTM, imho

Stripes are great and all but, ya know...


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I nominate @Thor865


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

RDZed said:


> Needs to be a warm season/cool season LOTM, imho
> 
> Stripes are great and all but, ya know...


Warm season guys have their own LOTM category - it's called Dec-Jan-Feb-March-April.

We could start striping and entering our driveway snow clearing! :lol:


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> I nominate @Thor865


Thanks for the 2nd nom!


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

RDZed said:


> Needs to be a warm season/cool season LOTM, imho
> 
> Stripes are great and all but, ya know...


To the warm season members - 
Short cut grass is great and all but, ya know... Wait... I really like short cut grass! :fool:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

RDZed said:


> Needs to be a warm season/cool season LOTM, imho
> 
> Stripes are great and all but, ya know...


We considered this, but decided to not water it down. Having one LOTM is more prestigious - and this isn't one of those everyone gets a trophy competitions. :lol:


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Ware said:


> RDZed said:
> 
> 
> > Needs to be a warm season/cool season LOTM, imho
> ...


Lmao: Just everyone with cool season grass and stripes! Hahaha


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I agree that striping seems to make a difference in the winner, but 10 vs 7 doesn't seem lop-sided to me. And that figure is crediting Movingshrub as a cool season victory.


----------



## Sfurunner13 (Feb 26, 2019)

JDGreen18 Journal

I nominate @JDgreen18. He's kept his KBG looking good all season!


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

Ware said:


> RDZed said:
> 
> 
> > Needs to be a warm season/cool season LOTM, imho
> ...


Ever consider a lawn of the season/year?


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Sfurunner13 said:


> JDGreen18 Journal
> 
> I nominate @JDgreen18. He's kept his KBG looking good all season!


Thanks for the nomination 👊👊👊


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Man @JDgreen18 those stripes are on point.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Time to vote for your favorite lawn nominated for LOTM - September 2019! Goodluck to all the nominees!


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Ware said:


> RDZed said:
> 
> 
> > Needs to be a warm season/cool season LOTM, imho
> ...


True and I agree.

I meant nothing by it. Was more of a suggestion with humor that didn't translate well.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Sinclair said:


> RDZed said:
> 
> 
> > Needs to be a warm season/cool season LOTM, imho
> ...


Haha, true unless you're in the transition zone. We have uniform brown.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks! @Pete1313 Can't wait till next week. The weather is finally going to be in the 90's!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Thanks @Sinclair for the nomination and good luck to everyone this month!


----------



## friscolawner (Sep 24, 2018)

@Thor865


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

@friscolawner thanks!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Alex1389 said:


> I'm nominating @ChadStokes. He went through a lot on his renovation last year, but he managed to grow a beautiful KBG lawn through serious hard work.
> 
> 
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=8175


Thanks @Alex1389 for the recommendation! I have been put the time in for sure! It's great because my one neighbor across the street from me has jumped on board with following my treatments to better his lawn! I love helping others as much as this forum has helped me!


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

@ChadStokes your reno last year was a success your lawn is looking sweet. Nice job


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Good competition this month! :thumbsup:


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Harts All are amazing but based on personal preference for looks, I vote for you.,... and am jealous


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@Babameca thank you! I'm very flattered.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I'm calling it, congrats to @ChadStokes on becoming LOTM September 2019! It was a close race and congrats to everyone nominated!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats @ChadStokes!


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Congrats @ChadStokes I'll get you next time lol


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

Congrats @ChadStokes!! Well deserved!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Congrats @ChadStokes well deserved win. And congrats to everyone else nominated. It's an honour to be nominated by your peers. Thanks for all of the support guys!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Thank you everyone for the support! I am honored to be selected and am truly grateful for all the knowledge that is shared across this forum! Every member selected should be commended for their hard work and dedication to their lawn...we all know it's labor intensive but all those long days in the yard pay off!

- Chad


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Congrats @ChadStokes !


----------



## Deke (Jun 10, 2019)

Ware said:


> RDZed said:
> 
> 
> > Needs to be a warm season/cool season LOTM, imho
> ...


On that same thought. Shouldn't there be a lawn of the year????


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Good job dude. She a beaut.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Big congrats @ChadStokes :thumbup:


----------

